# Can't pay Meteor bill - what options are available???



## Whopper (7 Dec 2010)

Hi all,

I'm 8 months into an 18 month contract with Meteor and it costs €45 per month.

I've recently lost my job and I've contacted Meteor through their customer care team, credit control and their cancellation team. I asked them what could be done as I cannot continue to pay €45 per month for the next 10 months. I'm hoping to get a new job in the new year and asked them could I have a payment break for 2 months, or put me onto pay-as-you-go for 2 months and then I can roll onto the remaining 10 months of my contract. I asked if I could move down to a lower cost plan. Meteor came back and said that none of these couldn't be done. There was no option available. If I cancelled my plan they'd send me a bill for €450 (€45x remaining 10 months). 

Has anyone had any joy from dealing with them?

Are there any options available which I could take with them?

Also if I decide to cancel my plan with Meteor will I be able to keep my number and move to another mobile company?

If Meteor send me the bill and I can't pay it, what will happen? Will they bring me to court and if so will the court tell them where to go seeing that I've tried to pay the bill or agree a repayment package with Meteor but they're not agreeing to it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Keith


----------

